
Rorschach Tests at the Nuremberg Trials - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2015/04/25/rorschach-tests-at-the-nuremberg-trials/
======
pcrh
It's rather ironic that American psychiatrists should consider genocide to be
the product of unusual minds (rather than, say, unusual circumstances). The
Westwards expansion of their own country was based on the same principles as
_lebensraum_ , and also involved genocide.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
Both this and the fact the transcripts can't be used by experts to predict war
criminals reinforce the obvious point that anyone can do horrible things, it
doesn't require sick minds, it just takes faith in doing "the right thing".

~~~
pan69
Exactly. It's the same reason why so many religious nuts are willing to kill
so many people. "They" have God on their side so how could they be wrong,
they're doing the right thing.

------
woah
Why has the U.S. been killing hundreds of thousands of civilians in the Middle
East for the past 15 years?

The sociopathic leaders of large organizations will do what is expedient, and
the rank and file will do what they are told, or willfully ignore what is
happening.

It takes an invading force to come in and establish that something was evil
and clearly the work of madmen. My guess is that the nazis had perfectly
normal brains, much like our own.

This exercise mostly just shows how foolish Rorschach tests are. I saw 2
dwarves high-fiving.

~~~
spcoll
> I saw 2 dwarves high-fiving.

The fact that you saw two dwarves is indicative of a psychopathic mind
obsessed with belittling others in an attempt to convince itself of its own
adequacy. The high-fiving is a sign of childhood trauma caused by a lack of
meaningful friendships.

This kind of "psychology" really is a pile of crap : (

~~~
primroot
I saw two elephants. I'm afraid I may be a misanthropist. :(

------
kumpf
Huh, the smear campaign continues even today? USA and Israel are as always
saints which is why everything regarding WW2 I no longer trust.

------
UhUhUhUh
As a psychologist, I can tell you that with only one card out of ten for the
whole test, Goering shows signs of being a plain psychopath (knowing what he
did of course) while Hesse does have very serious psychological issues (even
if I didn't know what he did). The Rorschach is able to tell you at least
that. A standard criminal can come out normal on the Rorschach and pretty much
every other test you throw at him, but a guy who shoots up an elementary
school will not come out normal on the Rorschach. In reference to crime vs.
normalcy, with nazi's Germany as backdrop, there is the very good Jonathan
Littell, "The Kindly Ones."

